# Cube in a Cube



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 23, 2007)

Made from a solid block of Ash. Outer cube measures 3" and inner cube measures 1 1/2". There is no way you can remove the inner cube from the outer cube! From the latest issue of American Woodworker. Designed by Jock Holmen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 23, 2007)

I bet I can with a hammer! [][]

Nice work, that one takes some patience to do.


----------



## TheHeretic (Aug 23, 2007)

how easy or hard was that...  I have thought about doing one of those for giggles and grins.    but work caught up with me but I do have some free time to try and do it.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## underdog (Aug 23, 2007)

Doh!

How'd ya _do_ dat?


----------



## jclark58 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have that same issue and did one of those a couple of weeks ago.  The endgrain portion was the hardest part.  I got a little impatient at the very end so my cube actually will come out of the box, that won't happen the next time.  

Nice positioning for the photo.  It hides what might be the give away well.

Jason


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheHeretic_
> <br />how easy or hard was that...  I have thought about doing one of those for giggles and grins.    but work caught up with me but I do have some free time to try and do it.
> Dean
> Columbus OH


 Hi Dean. I was fairly easy to do. Only took me about 4-5 hours to complete not including putting on the finish.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool stuff. Will have to check the article. [8D]


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job!  That looks like a fun project.


----------



## gketell (Aug 24, 2007)

So who's going to be the first to kick it up a notch and do a cube in a cube in a cube?

GK


----------



## beamer (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />So who's going to be the first to kick it up a notch and do a cube in a cube in a cube?
> GK



No, raise the bar higher ... A SEGMENTED Inside-Out Turning within a cube within a cube in a cube!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW![:0]  Thats fantastic!![]


----------

